# how to clean ears



## Carolyne

Just got Mollie home and whilst her ears are totally free of hair they are quite dirty - looks like ear wax inside the ear. What is the best and safest way to remove this and keep clean in future? 

Thanks


----------



## JoJo

I was going to say .. I will share ear cleaning tips for a puppy photo in return .. but then thought that was me just being silly   

Have a peep here at my ear cleaning post, it may help ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/07/26/how-to-clean-your-dogs-ears/

A puppies ears should not be too dirty, if you notice quite alot of dark wax which may smell too, if a puppy is scratching their ears frequently, and the ears may look a bit red too, it is always worth a trip to the vets as this may be ear mites .. I don't want to panic you as your puppy may just need a simple wipe clean to remove a little wax.. but thought it was worth mentioning for other members with puppies


----------



## designsbyisis

Dexter was scratching a few weeks ago & the vet looked in and said it was a yeast build up that is very common. He prescribed some drops (which cost an arm & a leg and since discovered online for £8!) Apparently some cockapoos are more susceptible than others. I pluck a few hairs whenever opportunity presents and try to use ear cleaning drops once a fortnight (and I give them a good massage in too). He does get alot of black wax but I try & stay ontop of it now. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Turi

I wrap my finger in a baby wipe and (sorry to be frank!) poke around gently to remove the built-up wax. I then dry with tissue in the same way.


----------



## Carolyne

That's exactly what I was looking for - just frank, no nonsense advice ! Thanks very much.

Cute puppy photo? Yes - I can do that!!


----------



## Turi

Molly is just edible! How do you stop yourself from squishing her all the time!


----------



## Deefer

Turi said:


> I wrap my finger in a baby wipe and (sorry to be frank!) poke around gently to remove the built-up wax. I then dry with tissue in the same way.


My vet advised two cotton bud sticks held together and poked into the canal. Reassured me that dog ear canals are not like human ones and this has saved my finger from being worn down!!!!!

Sue
xxx


----------



## Carolyne

Thanks for the helpful posts. Have been trying to keep on top of this but Mollie has decided she hates having her ears done - especially with the ear stuff I squirt in. She is a right wiggly worm trying to get away when she sees the bottle! Any tips?


----------



## JessTam

Hello!

Sookie is the same - she had an ear infection when we first got her and now it has returned a week or so later (she's 11 wks on Monday)..  she hates me putting drops in her ears.. have tried to hold her still but she just wriggles so much and then i'm scared of damaging her internal ear.. have tried treats on floor to focus her away from what i'm doing, this worked the first 2 times (and may work for your cockapoo longer I hope but unfort with Sookie she just quickly gobbles them really fast now then wriggles away still even faster... so not sure what i can do now!!). 

The vet says she has really hairy ears and that it would be a nightmare to try to pluck them and that it would be best to do it in one go whilst she is under for her spaying (but that's aaaages away...!).

Have bought 'Quistel' soothing ear cleaner online after research... not tried yet! But if anyone has any other/better suggestions they'd be most appreciated!

thank you, Jess x


----------

